# January 2008 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . mike32312

vstrommark........
spaceboytom........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

Congrats Mike 32312, PM me with your address for winnings.


----------



## Eternal Rider

NOT MICKEY AGAIN:r:r

Congrats 
Harland


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats!:bl:bl


----------



## mike32312

:chk :chk :chk :ss :chk This is Awesome!!! 

My address is : In my Profile.


----------



## spaceboytom

Congrats Mike, smokes on the way soon.

SBT :cb


----------



## vstrommark

Congratulations, Mike! I suppose it was too much to hope that I'd win on my first drawing


----------



## hikari

Congrats Again mike32312

I will try to get your smokes out towards the end of the week
Works going to be hectic SAG week.

Grats again


----------



## vstrommark

vstrommark said:


> Congratulations, Mike! I suppose it was too much to hope that I'd win on my first drawing


But I'm certainly prompt.

DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1180


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1180 
spaceboytom........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... Lucky SOB :ss
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

vstrommark said:


> But I'm certainly prompt.
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1180


Cheater, PO isn't open Sunday's. :r


----------



## thassanice

wilco


----------



## chippewastud79

vstrommark........DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1180 
spaceboytom........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... Lucky SOB :ss
chippewastud79.....DC# 0307 1790 0002 4617 0560
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1180 
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Responded
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....DC# 0307 1790 0002 4617 0560
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... Responded
dgold21............


----------



## replicant_argent

congrats, Mike, will blast out some smokes for you soon


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Congrats Mike!
On the way...

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 7914 1791


----------



## TimButz2

Congrats Mike, I'll get your smokes out sometime this week.


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........DC# 0307 1790 0001 8727 1180 
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Responded
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....DC# 0307 1790 0002 4617 0560
St. Lou Stu.......Responded
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... Responded
thassanice........... Responded
dgold21............


----------



## TimButz2

Hey Mike,

Your smokes went out this afternoon:

0306 3030 0000 4231

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection :ss. Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Responded
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package :tu. Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is :dr
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... DC# 0306 3030 0000 4231
thassanice........... Responded
dgold21............
.
__________________


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Responded
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho :dr
thassanice........... Responded
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

Good Mike, now how about coming to pay for your pins? :tu


----------



## mike32312

chippewastud79 said:


> Good Mike, now how about coming to pay for your pins? :tu


Payment going out on Monday. :tu :chk


----------



## dgold21

Congrats Mike! Sorry for the late response, have been out this last week...PM me your addy and I'll get something in the mail this week. :tu


----------



## spooble

I'll get your package out tomorrow or Wednesday. Congrats!


----------



## thassanice

0103 8555 7493 2702 1709


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Responed
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Responded
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... 0103 8555 7493 2702 1709 
dgold21............Responded


----------



## hikari

Package has gone out today
420 32312 9101 0385 5574 9171 3327 09


Congrats again..


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........*Recieved*. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Responed
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............420 32312 9101 0385 5574 9171 3327 09
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....*Recieved*. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......*Recieved.* All I can say is 
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... *Recieved*. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... 0103 8555 7493 2702 1709 
dgold21............Responded


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Responed
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Recieved. Thanks bud. :tu
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... 0103 8555 7493 2702 1709 
dgold21............Responded


----------



## bobarian

Sorry about that Mike, I did not realize this was completed for January. Your smokes will go out tomorrow.:tu Congrats.:ss


----------



## bobarian

:blCongrats Mike:blShipping tomorrow
DC#9101128882300164983941

Enjoy!


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Responed
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to. :tu
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........9101128882300164983941
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Responded


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........*Recieved*. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Responded
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............*Recieved*. Thanks for the hat to. 
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....*Recieved*. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......*Recieved*. All I can say is 
bobarian..........*Recieved*. Nice selection. :dr
TimButz2....... *Recieved*. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... *Recieved*. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Responded


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Responded
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to. 
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection. 
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Responded


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. Responded
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint 
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to. 
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection. 
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............*DC: 0307 0020 0002 0539 4540*


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Responded
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. ...........Responded
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint 
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to. 
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection. 
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Recieved. Very nice selection. Love the LFD. Thanks :tu


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Recieved. Love the RP. Thanks :dr
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. ...........Responded
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint 
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to. 
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is 
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection. 
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho 
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Recieved. Very nice selection. Love the LFD. Thanks


----------



## Cigarmark

Sorry this is so late. DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6444. It will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## replicant_argent

Mine will go tomorrow as well.
of course the DC, thank you peter


----------



## pnoon

replicant_argent said:


> Mine will go tomorrow as well.


remember to post the DC here.


----------



## replicant_argent

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Recieved. Love the RP. Thanks
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. ..........0103 8555 7492 0636 6525
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to.
Cigarmark...........Responded
mike32312...... Lucky SOB
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection.
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Recieved. Very nice selection. Love the LFD. Thanks


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Recieved. Love the RP. Thanks
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. ..........*0103 8555 7492 0636 6525*
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to.
Cigarmark...........*DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6444*
mike32312...... Lucky SOB
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection.
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Recieved. Very nice selection. Love the LFD. Thanks


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Recieved. Love the RP. Thanks
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. ..........0103 8555 7492 0636 6525
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to.
Cigarmark...........*Recieved. The Tat is getting smoked tonight. Thanks bud.*
mike32312...... Lucky SOB
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection.
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Recieved. Very nice selection. Love the LFD. Thanks


----------



## mike32312

Re: January 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*All winnings recieved this is closed. Thanks so much guys.* :tu

vstrommark........Recieved. Great Selection . Thanks
spaceboytom........Recieved. Love the RP. Thanks
spooble.............Recieved. Couple of my favorites. Thanks
replicant_argent. ..........*Recieved. Thanks bud. Love the RYJ Black.* :dr
Eternal Rider....Recieved.Great smokes. U Never Dissappoint
hikari............Recieved. Thanks for the hat to.
Cigarmark...........Recieved. The Tat is getting smoked tonight. Thanks bud.
mike32312...... Lucky SOB
chippewastud79.....Recieved. Beautiful package . Thanks
St. Lou Stu.......Recieved. All I can say is
bobarian..........Recieved. Nice selection.
TimButz2....... Recieved. Very tasty package. Love the Camacho
thassanice........... Recieved. Thanks bud. Great selection
dgold21............Recieved. Very nice selection. Love the LFD. Thanks


----------

